# "Inner Process" for string quartet, 2011 (performed by Kreutzer Quartet)



## Mantas Savickis

Hi,

I have new piece for string quartet "Inner Process". It was performed by Kreutzer Quartet from United Kingdom.


----------



## chee_zee

this is good stuff man, definitely kept my interest and very atmospheric. my only beef is too much glissandos.


----------



## mgsgmusic

I really liked it because of two reasons
1) It uses a lot of unconventional techniques
2) I'm looking to do a composition like this in my a levels (also balance of the mind did this for me too)

Cheers :tiphat:


----------



## violadude

I liked it a lot!


----------



## cherrymansata

I think... YES!!!!!


----------



## Schubussy

I love this, it's exactly my sort of thing. What an atmosphere.


----------



## ptr

It grows on me as well! I'll actually jot down the name *Mantas Savickis* in my little black book of composer names to keep an ear out for!

/ptr


----------



## aleazk

Wow, this is a first rate piece. Absolutely great. Please, keep posting your pieces for us. I wish I had a fraction of your talent and vision.


----------

